# bad news for northern NJ... mabey



## eagleeye (Jul 20, 2007)

I joined this board to get some answers. I was doing a search on the internet and found out that the highway hobby building is up for lease. I heard rumors that they were closing up but I think this confirms it! Anyone hear differantly?
All I can say is this sucks... BIG TIME!! We need to save this legendary place!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I haven't heard from my friend the manager yet, but his father, who owns the place, is retiring. He told me a few weeks ago they have a good offer on the building, and it may sell as soon as september.

It'll be the end of a way of life for me. HHH has been there since 1953, and it's where I've _always_ bought my models and supplies.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

No news on their website:
http://www.hiwayhobby.com/


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

What will Mickey do? He buys all his hobby stuff for American Chopper there too???


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Heard from scifiguy last night. The store's still there, for the time being, but his father told him to stop ordering new stock.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

No takers from the family wanting to carry on the tradition? It's a shame to loose another shop. Sorry to see them go especially when they've been around for so long.  rr


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

I remember a while back,John P said the son of the owner of Hi way Hobby,wants to take over.I believe the father wasn't keen on the idea.Let the son have a shot at it,let him have a chance,he deserves that.Hi Way Hobby should stay in business.I'm also sure,the son would have people willing to help him run it,the owner should also take into account that Hi Way hobby is one of the last big hobby stores left in a fading hobby.Guy S.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

roadrner said:


> No takers from the family wanting to carry on the tradition?


 Thering lies Anthony's (scifiguy) angst. His grandfather started the business with the intent of it being handed down thru the generations as a family business. Anthony's father just wants to cash it in and retire. Anthony is begging his father to let him take it over, but his father has no faith in him and, mainly, just wants th cash.

Anthony's plan B is in motion - he has his eye on a storefront in the nearby Interstate Shopping Center, about half the size of HHH. When HHH closes (and there's still no word on when), Anthony wants to rent that store and start his own hobby shop. What he _doesn't_ have is the startup money, because his entire income is just the salary his father pays him, and he's just getting by on that. And he's sure his father wouldn't donate whatever merchandise HHH has left over at closing, he'd make him buy it out.

Poor guy's wreck.

But he has a good supply of PL Refits if anybody needs one.


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

Does scifiguy's father's car have that bumper-sticker that says "I'm spending my kids inheridence!"?





John P said:


> Thering lies Anthony's (scifiguy) angst. His grandfather started the business with the intent of it being handed down thru the generations as a family business. Anthony's father just wants to cash it in and retire. Anthony is begging his father to let him take it over, but his father has no faith in him and, mainly, just wants th cash.
> 
> Anthony's plan B is in motion - he has his eye on a storefront in the nearby Interstate Shopping Center, about half the size of HHH. When HHH closes (and there's still no word on when), Anthony wants to rent that store and start his own hobby shop. What he _doesn't_ have is the startup money, because his entire income is just the salary his father pays him, and he's just getting by on that. And he's sure his father wouldn't donate whatever merchandise HHH has left over at closing, he'd make him buy it out.
> 
> ...


----------



## lordraptor1 (Mar 10, 2002)

sure as hell sounds like it doesn't it? of course i have been wanting to open a place up but with my "lack of credit" i cannot do it. if i could get the money i would open up a shop of my own.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I dropped by the shop last weekend to see if Anthony knew if there was a schedule for closing the store. And there he was, restocking the shelves and even putting out new items! 

I said, "okay, I'm confused..."
He said, "Imagine how _I _feel!"
:lol:

So, I guess the store will be status quo right up until they actually sell the place.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Well,I'm still hoping to get up there by Thanksgiving.I have a feeling Hi Way Hobby,may be there till Christmas.It would make sense,get one more last good sale before years end,which,isn't that far away,Guy S.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That's what I figured they'd do, too.


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

Where is the hobby shop that "Sophrano's" mobster Bobby Bachalla got wacked in? Other than railroad...Looked well stocked for kits.

Don Matthys
dba Don's Light and Magic
http://www.dlmparts.com
[email protected]
Make it Glow!


----------

